# Betta RP : The official Betta roleplay



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay The official Betta Roleplay. Here you get to act like Bettas in the Thailand river! There is rules cause I hate having people doing whatever they want. Here are the rules:
* DO not cuss
* Do not copy this and call it your own 
* Do not kill other people's "e"-bettas. It is rude.
* Do follow the admin's rules too. 
* Please do not complain or report things that shouldn't
*No spamming!
*no bumping
*no links! NONE AT ALL! Do not include your sig if it has one. You will lead the people away! *cry*
Okay those are rules. The form for creating a "e"-betta (you can make up to 6, and up to 100 fry!)
The form! :
Name: (for the betta!)
Gender:
Age: 
Crush:
Mate:
Fry:
Looks:
Other:
History:
Fill that out and you can join! The first five people will be auto-accepted but after that I have to check them. No spamming or BUMPING, it is rude. Please enjoy! 
Mine:

The form! :
Name: Aurora (for the betta!)
Gender: Female
Age: 3.5 months
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: I am all over frogipoi's album
Other: .....
History:.... In a petco...
This is wild life!!!! No people!!! 
* If you read this put "Betta Rp" on top of your form *


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone?  Please? PLEASE? PLEASE!? Don't tell me you hate this. *cry* Please join!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll join!

Name: Alex
Gender: Male
Age: 3 months
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: A red-blue crowntail.
Other: He will not harm other Bettas. He will defend helpless Bettas though.
History: A Wal-Mart Betta who was shipped out too early, He was taken care of by a Betta expert. When they went to a Betta Show out of town, Alex's shipment cup, was mistaken for another Betta, a fighting one. So long story short, Alex got shipped to Thailand and managed to escape to the WILD! :-D

P.S. He love the warm waters of Thailand.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay! 
Aurora: *swimming in the Thailand waters* Ahh.. What a nice day. Sun is out and it rained this morn.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: * Awakened* Yeah it rained, and It ruined my Bubblenest! *Starts sitting on a warm rock and falls back asleep*

------
OUT OF RP

I wish more people would join.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Me too. Can't anyone look at this? 
Aurora: *swims around* Well at least you still got time to make an other.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> Me too. Can't anyone look at this?
> Aurora: *swims around* Well at least you still got time to make an other.


Alex: True... *Sniffs the water* :shock: BLOODWORMS! *Mouth Full* Want some?


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

BETTA RP
i'll make one!

Name:Marlin(for betta)
Gender:Male
Age:4 Months
Crush:None
Mate:None
Fry:None
Looks:A Marble HMPK
Other:A gentlemen who is not afraid to be bold or stand up for his lady.
History:I was saved from a horrid petsmart and put back where i belong.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: *Mouth still full* Hey look! A new guy! Want some bloodworms?! *Swallows* Hello?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm in!

Name: Sonic
Gender: male
Age: 2 months
crush: female from petco who died
Mate: none
Fry: I wish
Looks: A turquoise mustard gas crowntail plakat
Other: Very nice
History: bought from petco buy a person visiting america from thailand. I got taken to thailand and accidently dropped in a river


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sonic: Hey, is anybody here and is this a big tank? I really like it better than my cup, but I miss my friends...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Welcome to Thailand! You look like someone from a place where Bettas are put into prison cups and are rescued by giants! I was there once. I miss my giant. But the food is better here! Look, bloodworms! They taste pretty good.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

IM IN~!

Name: Spekktrum
Gender: MALE
Age: not sure 
Crush: none
Mate:none
Fry: none
Looks: im the only fishy in the album! =3
Other: ?
History: a rescue from walmart D=


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: wow this is so much better than the lil cup~ ^^ -swims around all happily and freely-


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am in. 
Name:Shimmering stone
Gender:Male
Age:1 Year
Crush:N/A
Mate:White Female Halfmoon named Chilly
Fry: Razle spazy zila
Looks: Neonblue with black head with red on the end of his fins.
Other:He has let his mate stay with him in the bubble nest.
History:Breeder just put me in his pond and it flooded me to a river.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shining stone: Chilly, have you've seen Zila she ran away again


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

sonic: OOh, is this zilla? I've been playing with her, how old is she?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Where did all these fish come from?! *Starts gaurding bubblenest* My Bubbles! Oh wait, they don't look too aggressive. *Cautiously swims towards Sonic, Shiimering Stone, and Chilly.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, why not? XD

Name: Felix
Gender: Male (Yes, I'm a girl... but my RP betta is a male.)
Age: 4 1/2 months
Crush: None
Mate: None
Fry: None
Looks- See below-








Other: ...
History: Was originally a pet, but his owner got tired of him and set him loose (Not to say that I'm getting tired of him, I love him!)


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

Marlin- swims and greets Alex and Aurora. Where are the others?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- Who are you? What am I doing here? This place is too big! I'm confused! -starts to flare at other bettas-


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

(all of you guys are accepted! )
Aurora: *swims in circles* Hello! I am Aurora!
(lol needs more girls! You can be more then one betta okay? So you can be all your bettas)


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Welcome to Thailand! Stay away from natives and don't eat people and you should be fine, erm... Your name is? Well, mine is Alex, and stay away from my nest! It is a work of art, not a breeding ground.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *swims to bubble nest*
(OKAY 6 girls will be added soon!)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- nice to meet you, Alex... I'm Felix. I'll stay away from your bubblenest. Just stay away from mine, 'kay?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Pearl
4 months
girl
likes Alex
no mate or fry
is shy and flirty
Got dropped off here from a plane.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/25/37067012_6c8110ce14.jpg < opps that's peanut
http://www.e-aquarium.com.au/images/female-betta.jpg
Aurora: *swims around* okay! Just be careful around the bubble nests. There is a 7 inch long betta and thats just the body! The fins are 3-4 inches. I don't know him though. *points to a large nest* that is his... *meep!*


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol i would join in but im bad at roleplaying :-(


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Pff. I am too. >.< Don't worry about it!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

..Alright lol


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Name: Bubble
Gender: MALE
Age: ..Unknown
Crush: none
Mate:none
Fry: none
Looks: My avatar! lol..
Other: ?
History: cant think of any, perhaps later..


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Bubble: Hello? Hellooooo?? Where am I??


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Hello. *Looks at the large nest Aurora pointed out* I'ma just go, err OVER HERE. *Makes a mad dash for a rock with holes in it. Hides in it.* I thought my nest was big!

OOC: Alex will be getting a "friend" in this roleplay soon! *Whisper* A female...

OOC means out of character. Feel free to use it.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

OOC:

Name: Juliet
Gender: Female
Age: 3 months
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: She is a metallic-green Delta
Other: Is Alex's "Cup buddy" some idiot put Alex and Juliet together in the same cup, because Alex is pacifist, He didn't mind the female.
History: Juliet was also shipped to Wal-Mart too early. The same person who bought Alex also got Juliet hoping to breed the two. When Alex, and Juliet's owner was packing, Juliet jumped into Alex's cup and wanted to make sure she asked if they were going back to the pet shop. Alex didn't know and Juliet had nowhere else to jump so she stayed snuggled with Alex. Alex's owner closes the box without looking and doesn't see that Juliet's quarantine bowl (She had some ripped fins from plastic plants) was empty. The were both in the box and went to Taiwan because of the mix up with another betta and they escaped to the river.


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Bubble: I'l go take a look around here....... Where is here anyway?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here I come! 
Name: Bloo
Gender: MALE
Age: 2 Years Old
Crush: N/A
Mate:N/A
Fry: N/A
Looks: Blue VT Male
Other: Loves to eat and makes HUGE Bubblenests.
History: His owner flushed him even though he wasn't dead, and Now He is here!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey? What is that on the top of the water? Is it food? It is a fly! *Leaps out of the water like Shamu and eats it.* Mmm... Good Eats! The warm water is perfect!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Spekktrum- wow you jump hi -happily swims over to say hi-


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- geez, everyone around here is so friendly... not like in the pet shop. HIII, everyoneee!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi! The pet store was so evil. All of the fish there were mean and lazy. Like my person's next door neighbor!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- Everyone was kept in disgusting water... blech. Does anyone know what time it is? I need to go catch some dinner.

OOC- I feel so stupid, lol. XD


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Spekktrum- the pet store i was in was horrible.... all crammed on this thing... in tiny lil thing.... it made me sad.... )=


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

OOC: I use * before and after actions
<back in rp>
*Bubble swims around aimlessly*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum- *looks at you*


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- *Looks around confusedly and starts chasing after minnows*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

OCC: OMG this is so popular! Thanks guys! 
Aurora: The giant is gone chasing frogs....
Okay the giant!
Name: Giant
Age: 1 year
Gender: dude
Crush: none
Mate:none
Fry: none
Other: He is sweeter then you think
History: Some stupid breeder dropped my cup here and I manage to free myself. 
Giant: *eats a frog* yummy!
Aurora: *screams and then dashes in a plant*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum- *eats blood worms happily-


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

G2G SYL! 
Aurora: sleeps


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Hey Juliet! Come look at my buublenest!

Juliet: What? Are you mating?

Alex: No! I am working on a *gasp* *Looks back to Juliet* GIAAAANT!!!! *Hides under rock and gnaws on a bloodworm nervously*

Juliet: Whats up with him? *Shrug* At least he looks well mannered... *Talking about Giant*


OCC:

See you guys later, I stayed up till two watching animal planet last night, I need rest...


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Spekktrum: *swims up to juliet* is he okay? (referring to alex)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know! *Starts leaping out of the water*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Juliet: He is a coward. Imagine sitting in a cup with him for 2 days.

Alex: Hey! You liked my company. *Sniff* *Sniff* I smell, thy smeel, thy smelly, smell of BLOOODWOORMS! *Dashes to a rock* I think someone left a stash of bloodworms here. Anyone hungry?


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Bubble: Mee!!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: *Pushes rock* And uncovers lots of Bloodworms. *Nom nom nom* This is great! Plenty for everyone!

Juliet: Yum!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: that explains it.... *nom the blood worms*


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Bubble: *nomnomnom*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I see more near this plant too! *Nomnomnomnomnom*
lol


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

shining stone- yum but why are there so many here?
Chilly- I don't know just eat


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *eating minnows* I found minnows!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Ooo. *Talking to minnow* Hi, do you want to be my friend?

Minnow: Duuuuuuuuuuuuuooouugh *Weird noises*

Alex: I'll take that as a no. *Nom nom nom*

Juliet: Eew Minnows. *Eats bloodworms*

Alex: What? I can't hear you *Sarcasm*


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sonic: whats this? *flips over leaf* It looks like a betta, kinda.

Name: crescent
gender: Male
Mate:none
crush: none
Fry: none
Age: 3 months
personality: Scared, but very nice
History: native betta macromasta


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: *swims up to alex* hi


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

What is that over there? A net? SWIM AWAY! SWIM AWAY!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Spekktrum: o.o WHERES THE NET?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's over by the minnows! SWIM AWAY!
*Swims away so fast, if you blink you miss it.* 

This is fun.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Hi Spekktrum. Wait, a net. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *Hides under rock*

Juliet: Oh, a net... *Sits hidden in some moss*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *swims fast as he can* NET!!! *a minnow gets caught* 
:-D FINALLY! Drama!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

marlin: phew, the net went away he didnt see me!

hey alex, whats up?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad that's over! *Gulps Water*


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

hi ill join


Name: Tiny
Gender: female
Age: 3 months
Crush: none
Mate: wish had one
Fry:none
Looks:blue halfmoon plakat
Other:
History: i was born in a tiny cup and then got sold at pecto to someone then i blacked out and i didint remeber anything and i was in a river


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Tiny looks around and then finds another betta tiny:hi who are you


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: *hiding under alex* they'll never find me here (LOL)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: THAT is where the bloodworms came from. THEY WANT US! RUN! * skedaddles away*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Where should we go?


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shining stone: Mayby there will; be shelter over in that clump of plants. Come on chilly, and get the fry too.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

what what where a net eeek tiny hides under a big lily pad


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *swims in the net* ha ha! *swims out* this is fun! (he is showing off to the ladies) Watch this ladies! *swims in and out* he he *jumps and flares*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Careful!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *dances*


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

tiny: oooooooh nice moves aurora
(out of rp lol if you remeber i was a girl)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *dances*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Is the net gone? No, I presume? If so then AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! *Gets back under rocks* How'd you get here Spekktrum? *Confused*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Spekktrum: i um hid under you O.e they'd never look here ^^;;; *laughs a lil*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey! Look! A Little Cave! Let's go check that out! *Swims over there*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: ooOOOooo! A cave!

Juliet: I am not going!

Alex: Oh come on!

Juliet: Your just going to keep bugging me so I guess I will goo. *sigh*


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

tiny: a cave i guess ill come "swims in a circle then comes"


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's nice down here! LOOK! FOOD! 
*Drools uncontrolably*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Spekktrum: did someone say food? *swims down and noms*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Ill join in!
Name: Jazz
Gender:female
Age: 7 months
crush: noone
Mate: none
Fry:nope
Looks:Turquoise and white butterfly HM
Other: I LOVE BLOODWORMS!
History: No idea how i got here!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

BETTA RP:
Name:Roger Taylor
Gender: Male
Age: Unknown
Crush: none
Mate:none
Fry: none
Looks: look at the avatar!!!
Other: ...
History: I was rescued from a little cup and the giant cared for me until i was well and finally released me back home.

Name: Rose
Gender: Female
Age: Unknown
Crush: None
Mate:None
Fry:None
Looks: Cambodian VT with red fins and cream body
Other:...
History: I was taken away from a large tank with other girls and released.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *swims closer* "umm hi guys..." *looks very nervouse and confused*


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll join!

Name: Dead Sunlight
Gender: Male 
Age: 5 months
Crush: None
Mate: None
Fry: None
Looks: Look at my Profile picture!
Other: He's a quiet, timid guy.
History: His cup got out of a shipment box where he began rolling into a quiet brook when his cup broke and out he went.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Sunlight looks around his new surroundings: "Ugh, where am I?".


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Hello! We were just going into this cave! Wanna come? Swims off into the darkness. *gulp*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz follows you into the cave. Wow! ... Uhh where am i exactly?? :s


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Oh, you are in Thailand, the homeland of Bettas! *echoes*

????: YOU SHALL NOT COOOMMMEEE HEEEEERRRREEEEE

Alex: Who the heck are you?!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Name: Morpheus
Gender: Male
Age: 5 Months
Crush: He is a lady lover, aka he wants all the girls in the world. LOL
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: A purple butterfly round-tail. He has ripped fins from fighting.
Other: He is a real jerk to Alex.
History: He was a selectively bred fighter and he was bought for 50$ on Aquabid. He has won many fights and has a short temper. He followed Alex when he escaped. He now resides in a cave...


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: I'm jazz .... and w-w-what was that!!??


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morpheus: RAAAA RRRAAAAAAAARRRWWWRRR *Mumbling*

Alex: *Looks behind rock* What on earth are you doing?!

Morpheus: RAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR..... Wait.... YOU...

Alex: Hi! I a brought uhhh... um.... Nothing.

Morpheus: Sure. *sarcasm* All those pellet-munchers back there is nothing.

Morpheus: *Looks around and spots all the females* I'll kill you later Alex, I have to make sweet love...

Alex: *Sigh* -.- YAH RITE!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait a minute. Does anybody notice something strange about this cave? It's collapsing!! Wait...This is no cave! It's a bigger fish! God what an unlucky day! Swim for your life!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Swims Out Of the cave*
Ouch! Hey? Who are you?

Name: Peak
Gender: Male
Age: 1.2 Years
Crush: Also a lady lover
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: A Wild Betta Fish
Other: He was born just south of here.
History: He was seperated from his mate. She was killed by a bigger fish.
__________________


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Wait, what? *Swims like crazy*

Morpheus: *Starts flaring*

Juliet: That isn't going to work IDIOT! SWIIIIIMM!!!!!!!!!

Morpheus: Oh.... *Swims out*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Oh my gosh!! Wuh w-w-whats going on!!! *starts to flare and swims around crazily*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: Wow this place is big... *sees other bettas Is scared" *hides in some plants*

Roger: *Blows bubbles* What now! My nest is the biggest i have ever seen come on ladies!

OOC: Yes roger is a big flirt he he.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: You think your nest is big, look at mine! OCC: Alex is a showoff

Alex: It's not for breeding, It's a work of art.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: *Looks at nest* OH MY GOSH! *swims over to some bloodworms and stuffs face* So..y ca..t tok wi.. mouth..ful...


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Sounds like fun!!!*

Name: Helga
Gender: female
Age: 21 (human years)
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: an epic rainbow color
Other: doesn't care for blood worms, but LOVES brine shrimp
History: swam to Thialand from japan


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Oh!!! WHO SAID BLOODWORMS!!! *rushes over and stuffs my face!* Mmmmm thats gooooood!


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Can I start now plz?*

*lies on back and snacks on a brine shrimp* OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *sleeps*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose:* swims out of plant* Well it actually seems really nice here... hi im new!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: swims over to Rose with mouth stiff full "hey nom nom nom im nom nom new nom ermmf here GULP too!"


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Hi everybody!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Heeey!! look at that wiggly thing at the surface! *nibble nibble* AHHHHHH!! HAND! SWIM AWAY SWIM AWAY


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: Hi jazz! Hey did you see the size of alex's bubblenest? *sees hand* AAAAAAAAH! SWIM FOR YOUR LIVES!

Roger: I can take on that hand! *tries to rip hand apart* *hand flicks roger away* AAAAH! EVERY FISH FOR THEMSELF!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: hand scoops jazz up and plops her in jar " HELPP MEEE!!! AHHHH PLEASE HELP MEE !!! "  :O


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Rose and roger start jumping up and pecking the hand*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Hand drops the jar with jazz still in it but the lid is already on. Jazz rams it from the inside making the lid pop of. *FLARE FLARE FLARE*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: *swims in circles happily and gets dizzy*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Betta Rp

Name: Erebus 
Gender: Male
Age: 1
Crush: N/A
Mate: N/A
Fry: N/A
Looks:Bit on the small side black VT 
Other: Bit of a sketchy fiesty little thing still adjusting to the actual wilds. 
History:Bought by a parent for a child in Thailand. One day, as little kids tend to do, the girl got it in her head that her fishie needed to _roam free_ ~ luckily she was smart enough to release him into the proper wilds and not a puddle.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

tiny: a big fish is chasing me! help eek help me help me aurora spekktrum somebody


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: chases after big fish nervously chomping at its fins and starts to ram its side!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Oh great... *Swims up to the big fish and starts flaring*

Alex: HEY, HEY YOU, GET OUTTA HERE!

Big Fish: *Listens and hears nothing but mumbling*

Alex: Can you hear me?!!!! *The big fish then decides to slap Alex away with it's tail* Owwwwww.... *Blacks out*

Juliet: *Watches the violence unfurl* Oh no you didn't! *Starts pecking at the fish's gills*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: " HEY BIG FACE!!" Big fish turns to look at my and trys to slap me with its tail too. "WHOA!" Jazz swims full speed straight into its eye and with a groan the big fish slaps me away. "OWW HEY" Big fish looks at random places and looks dizzy for a moment. "AHH THE HANDS BACK!" The hand cuts through the water and grabs the big fish! WHOAA


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: *Wakes Up* HEY! HEY! WHERE IS IT? AM I DEAD? *Sees jar with big fish in it* Oh... *Rests on the soft sands in the river*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *swims* La la la l a


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Ahh warm water


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: So, Peak. What's up?

Peak: Not much. Hey! *Swims over and starts flirting with females*

Bloo::roll:


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *does a twirl*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Swims up to a rock near the surface and chills there


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *Swims around gracefully* La la la la la *sings happily to self* 

Roger: Hey ladies!!!!! *shows off fins and flares* *sees peak flirting with the females and flares at peak* my ladies mine!!!!!!!!!!!!

OOC: Roger= ROFL


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "heheh  weirdo!" sooooo.... gets off rock and looks for food...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Peak swims away with a female and mates with her.*

*Bloo swims over*

Bloo: Oh, oh gosh! Little fish babies soon!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Name: Lana
Gender: Female
Age: 1 year
Crush: None
Mate: Peak
Fry: None yet!
Looks: A very pretty wild type female.
Other: ...
History: Unknown


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *dances* Ladies! Over here! *jumps and does a twirl* Look here! *shakes his fins* Hmm mm *shows off*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

_OOC: Have I been denied then? :c_​


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi! I am new here. Just wanted to introduce myself. I have one male betta, my first one. I have had him for over a year. Not to sure what species he is. 
His name is Aka Sakana.

On the other hand I do have a 55 gallon fresh water tropical tank.

Contains:
2 Gourami
2 Kissing Fish
6 Neon Tetras
6 Glow Light Tetras
1 Peacock eel
2 Guppies
4 Red Minor Tetras
3 Black Phantom Tetras
1 Golden Killi Fish
3 Buneos Aires Tetras
1 Giant Diano
1 Rubber Lip Pelco
2 Angel Fish


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! Want to join us here? Wow. You got a lot of fish. What happens if they all got sick? lol
Aurora: *shows off to the ladies*
Giant the Giant betta: hi.
Aurora: I am not scared of you!
Giant: *pushes Aurora* Hello ladies!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> _OOC: Have I been denied then? :c_​


What? You are accepted to join.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well the betta is in a 3 gallon by him self but the rest is in a community tank. Never really had the problem of them getting sick. I am really careful when introducing new fish. I have a small tank I put new fish in and watch for a good week before putting them in my large tank. 


I can join?

Well Aka Sakana is my bettas name.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

HI!! OOOH BLOODWORMS!! *Stuffs face* BLURRP whoaa HAHAHA MMmmm


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes you can join.
Aurora: Any ladies like me? *embraces a twig to show off* ...


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *wanders over towards the others - partially flared in unease before settling one a leaf to watch*

[OOC: Oh ~ I must have missed something =D]


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

ooc: okay
Aurora: *swims*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: mumble mumble... Someones a little deeeesprateee! (sort of singing the word desperate)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Lana Lays Eggs*
*Peak swims over*
Yay for you Lana! I cannot wait to see our kids!

*Bloo swims over*
Hey guys How are- Oh. I think I should leave you two alone. LOL


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *looks at peak and lana* I wish I could have kids. Sigh...


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: OOOooooOOOoooh LALA!! HAHAhahahaHAHAHA *bubbles flying everywhere from laughing so hard!!*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: Jazz, do you have something to say? *stares at him firmly*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *sneaks a bit closer to the possible confrontation trying to not laugh out loud*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, yes i do have something to say! I'm a female!...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *flared at Jazz* Ha ha! (oops, sorry I knew a Jazz, and he was a dude, so I got confused)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(it's all good) Jazz: *flares back* Swims away snickering...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *does a twirl*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *is amused and follows the spunky female* Hey ~ I'm Erebus *does best to look confident*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *impressed by Jazz* Well you are fun *blinks* I am Aurora. *does a flirty flare*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Lana and Peak go snuggle under a small rock*

Bloo: Hi Jazz! Want some *Stuffs mouth with Bloodworms* Bwudwormz?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Bloo gives Aurora an evil stare*
*Swims away but keeps an eye on him*

(This is so fun!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: No thanks im good. Thanks for offering though!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: Okay!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Hey Erebus, what brings you to the waters of Thailand? *Smiles*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Who's Erebus? O.O


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: Thailand huh...? *puffs a bit to mask his embarrassment and not knowing where he was* I was dropped here a few days ago acutally, you're the first pretty face I've run across *honest smile*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *big smale* Aw thanks! ...Oh i would watch out for hands they're very annoying if you know what i mean. "mumble mumble stupid jar..." *trails off* *smiles* "So where didd you come from?"


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: A place with a lot of hands and big eyes *pauses* and a lot of giant things coming in a out of my water a lot. It's a lot nicer now that I'm away from that. c:


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz:... *thinks very deeply* HEY!! I remember that plaze! Eugh i hated it there soo many hands  *Cringes from the bad memories* "Yeah, it is alot nicer here... I think they called it a pet chop or something like that..."


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *nods happily* Yeah, I was at one of those... and then a 'apart-men-ta' or something like that, I wasn't paying too much attention. So, *smiles* do you think you could show me around a bit? I'm still really... lost


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: I'll do my best... im kinda new here too  *shy-ish smile*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *Swims uo to the evil hand's jar* this is the evil hand's jar... i was stuck in it after getting scooped up by the hand!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: Well... then we can figure out things together.... maybe? *hopeful look*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Yeah that sound great" *Happy smile*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *joins Jazz by the jar, swimming around it curiously* That sounds awful. Mine was a bit bigger but not much.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *swims over to aurora* Hi!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: oh and here is my usuall bloodworm spot *swims behind a big plant and eats one* "want some?*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *follows happily* Thank you I'm famished *snatches one up, fins broadening in joy* these are very good - much better then those... 'flakes' I used to get


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Eugh i hate flakes they taste so bland and dry. I love it here. Its like a dream come true" *looks at Erebus with a huge smile*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do I see love here? LOL J/K


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: Yeah it really is. I didn't think so for the first few hours though, I thought I was going to die *sheepish grin* Everything was too large and too dark but now I'm really happy I'm here, and met you c:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So I was right? o.o


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz:  hehehe


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Peak and Lana Swim out of their rock*
Peak: Yum! Fruit Flies!
Lana: Dinner date! lol


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: So any other cool areas I should know about?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: May I suggest the sleepin cave? *Swims over to a small cave*

See? a great sleeping place! *Swims out*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "I'm not really sure im still new ish.." *looks around* *sorry* ...


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *to Bloo* That's a great spot c: *to Jazz* Don't be sorry *smiles* That just means we have more things to find - it will be fun c:


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Yeah, you're right" *smiles* c:


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: Want to go for a swim? Maybe we'll come across something neat on the way


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lana: Hey! What's that over there? 
*Swims Closer*
Aaahhhh! Help! It's a net! Helllp!

Peak: Lana! Nooooo!!!! Somebody help me help Lana!

Bloo: Come on guys!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Sure. Which way?"


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: LANA!!! *swims quickly towards her!!*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: Lana went too far up. I cannot save her now. )':
*Swims behind a rock to cry*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *Chomps onto the net and doesnt let go* GRRR


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *jets up to help Jazz - fins flailing as he tries to pull back*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *still hanging from the net* "ERMMF HEERP MEEY!!!"


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: Come back! It's no use. She's gone. If you keep trying, you'll be no more.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *lets go of the net and jets to the surface - splashing best he could at the net holder hoping to startle them*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "WE CANT JUST GIVE UP!!" *FLAILS*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *Makes net flip inside out and Lana flips out now Jazz is stuck in net* "GAASSPP HELLLP!!!" *starts to cry*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: I'm in! *Grips the net with all of his might*

Lana: Help! They are pouring us into the net!

*Lana's & Jazz's voice drifts off into the distance, the net is dropped into the water.*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *you can barely hear her cries "heeelllp.... Gasssp... help..."


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Erebus: *jumps towards Jazz the best he can attacking the net hoping to dislodge her*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: Not Jazz too! *Keeps Crying*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *PLOP SMACK* *Painful shriek* "EAAAAGH" *every thing went quite... Jazz was lying there on a hard rock twiching alittle..


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: JAZZ!!! *Goes and comforts her*

Peak: LANA! Noooo!!!!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *still twiching and eyes all glazed over* "mmmf Lana mmmm help ...her" Jazz goes still...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: Jazz? Are you...*Sniff*...You...Okay?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Owww... my taiiiil" *sob sob sob* OWWW!! *looks at tail* OMG *tail is ripped through the middle and a chunk was taken out of 1 of her ventrals...


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: GO HELP LANA!!! PLEASE


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: Come on into the sleeping cave. I'll go get help. I don't think we can help Lana now. We've done everything we can. It's too late...

Peak: I..*Sob*...Can't belive she's gone. What will I do? All I can remember her by is the eggs. I loved her so much. D'x


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Im soo sorry D:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: It's okay. We'll see how things...wait. Who's that? OMG! IT'S LANA!!! LANA! I'VE MISSED YOU SO MUCH! *Snuggles Lana.*

Lana: I missed you too! Let's go into our cave. We can sleep there for the night.

Bloo: Yay! They are back together! Are you okay Jazz? OMG You are bleeding! Ahh! Call betta 9-1-1!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: owwww... Lana how'd you get out??!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was able to bite the person's finger, and he let me go! 

(I've gotta go. See y'all tommorow!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(Bye)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: ooh good... *jazz passed out from all the injuries...*


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*nom?*

*notices that something tastes funny* What the... :hmm:


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *wonders why he loses all the ladies* hmmm


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

tiny: hey Aurora (tiny is flirting) swims in a circle wanting to mate (lol)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(i thought Aurora was a girl??) lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora is a dude... lol
Aurora: *dances and works on the bubble nest*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose update (rose has crush on aurora!!!)

Roger: *Makes biggest bubblenest EVER* Hey people! What dya think??? pretty impressive right??? OOOH BLOODWORMS * Stuffs face*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

(now aurora got the ladies lol)
Aurora: *blows bubbles in Roger's face*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: WHY YOU! *and bites aurora's tail a little*

Rose: Roger back off! *slaps rogers face with tail*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurore: ha ha.*bites roger's rail*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: grrrrr.........

Rose: *looks at auroras nest* WOW thats big!! *gets breeding stripes*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: Yes it is. *stares evily at Roger* ... *whispers* I got your girl now.. *goes over and makes it bigger* My bubblenest is the best!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: Whatever! Im looking for someone else! *dances under HUGE bubblenest*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *swims to Rose* ... want to spawn?
(I might have to go soon)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: Ok! *goes under nest with aurora* *CENSORED*

OOC: ROFL!!!

Roger: Hey ladies! *dances*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora *embraces* 
Ooc: let's say they spawned well. 
Aurora: Ta da! We are going to have a good family!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

_[OOC - sorry for vanishing earlier my dog got out and I spent hours getting him back TT.TT Night ya'll <3] _


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Occ: okay. 
Aurora: *tending the nest* g2g see ya tomorrow


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC: See ya!

Rose: Yay im a mama! 

Roger: *dances and makes bubblenest bigger* hey ladies! Like the nest???


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Umm yeah its pretty cool... *Rolls eyes and looks at her ripped up tail* owwww...  D:


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: *swims up to jazz and dances* your really pretty!

(update: roger has a crush on jazz )


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Oh.. Umm Thanks.. *blushes*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *swims around bubblenest and helps aurora pick up eggs and add bubbles* Aww! Your all so cute! I cant believe im a mommy!!!

Roger: Your welcome! Ill be right back *finds bloodworms grabs some but doesnt eat them and swims back to jazz* here have some!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Oh my gosh! *smiles* thanks *nibbles on bloodworms* "Mmm these are good. Want some?"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: Maybe just one... *stuffs face and one bloodworm getsout and starts to crawl on rogers face* AAAH!!! GET IT OFF GET IT OFFFF!! *Swims around like crazy and gets worm off*

OOC: lol!!!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *laughs so hard she chokes on a bloodworm* COUGH COUGH COUGH


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: *Does sort of an embracing kind of thing to get bloodworm out* Phew that was a close one.. *notices he is kind of embracing jazz swims away a little and blushes* Do you want to be my mate? My bubblenest is looking great! If i do say so myself!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Umm.. Yeah ok *blushes and smiles*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: Sweet! * leads to bubblenest dances and embraces catching eggs carefully as the fall and gently placing them in the nest and repeats*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Nice nest!"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: *twirls around happily* thank you! *looks at nest and gets really excited*TAILS I SEE TAILS! We're parents!!!!!!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *Laughs and twirls with the biggest smile on her face* "They're adorable!"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

*one of the fry starts swimming*(OOC: i know they dont swim freely in real life but in my world they do lol!)

Fry #1: Mama! Dah Dah!!

Roger: Aww!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "oh my gosh! awww ... what should we name him?" <3 <3


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(I have to go, sorry. It's like 2 in the morn' here! byeeee)

(this is awesome XD)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: You can decide Jazzy!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(OOC: No problem its 2 here too ROFL! im such a night owl! This rocks!!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

( i love staying up and sleeping in!)  

Jazz: "How about .... Marco?" <3


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(me too! lol i sleep in til like 2-3 pm!!!) 

Roger: Sounds good!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(yeah!!... Well ... goodnight or.. goodmorning LOL  talk to you tomorrow!!)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(lol! Talk to you tomorow and good mornight!)


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

OOOH LOOKS LIKE FUN!!!
Name: Samael
Gender: Male
Age: 7 Months
Crush: None
Mate: None
Fry: None
Looks: Red Veil Tail
Other: Enjoys hiding in plants and foraging for food
History: Bought from a pet shop and lived with several other danios and white clouds whom he had to share his space and some food with..


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: Wow you guys are parents! So cool! 

*Peak and Lana wake up*

Lana: Let's go get some Bloodworms, Peak! 
Peak: Sounds good!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Bloo works on bubblenest*

Peak: WOW! THAT IS A GINOURMOUS BUBBLENEST!

Bloo: I know. I used to make them all of the time when I was bored. 

Lana: Cool!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ill join!
Name:Oceana
Age:4 months old
Crush:None
Mate:None
Fry:0
Looks:blue halfmoon
Other:-
History: Im a walmart rescue my owner saved me i was half dead and lethargic at the bottom of the tank and she got me then she went on a trip to thailand and set me free!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Name: Lulu
Age: 5 mos
Crush: =
Mate: =
Fry: =
Looks: Opaque white plakat female with a few little black scales slowly appearing, white and blue eyes, coppery irridescence on fins ... quite the girl!

Other: She is one feisty little missus! 

History: Her LargeGiantFoodDispenserCreature was travelling through Thailand, taking her to a Betta Show, and it happened to be raining very hard. All of a sudden the shambling truck they were driving in slid in the mud, into the paddies . . . . and into freedom. Lulu doesn't remember much else.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

_Lulu ... is that my name?_ She peered around the muddy waters, feeling utterly alone, yet so free. Well, if only she could get out of this darned plastic baggy. Her LargeGiantFoodDispenserCreature was gone, and she was hungry and though the immense freedom of her situation was both elating and frightening .... She seemed to be free! 

_Anyone wanna help me get out of this bag?! Please? I'm stuck in here and and .... _

There was a stick in the murk. Somehow the bag had been snagged and torn. Quickly, Lulu wriggled and nudged the darned stick out of the hole it had made, but it was too small. All she could do was curl up in a corner, feeling stress stripes shiver across her glossy white scales.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Hey! I can help" *jazz swims over and munches on the rip till its as big as Giant the Giant Betta* Murf Mmmf chomp chomp PLEAH chmop munch mreennf PLEAH!!! "there we go"


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Giant: *swims to jazz* Hello! Want to see my nest? I want to impress Tiny..
(lol! Tiny and Giant!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: sure!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Giant: *swims towards a nest double the size of rogers* Here is mine! I hope I wont squish here, I better be light on her. *he is talking about embracing*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: umm yeah oook... pretty cool *swims back to lulu* Soo how'd you get here?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(no answer) Jazz: swims back to Giant
So how are you gonna get tiny??


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *Swims to Rogers nest and looks at the little bettas* *smile* "hey my little guys  <3 hehe"


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- Gah... it's so crowded around here. And Giant is.... giant. Scary... though he doesn't seem mean. ...


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: XD


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Giant: *looks around for tiny* hmm *tends his bubblenest* Jazz is this little fella yours? *kindly pushes a little baby back in her nest and rogers*
Aurora: Aww... Our babies are great! *happily chases the lost ones in the nest* Go back and grow strong...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: Lana! Lana! The Eggs! They have hatched!
Fry #1:
Swims over to Lana.
Fry #2:
Swims in a Plant.
Fry #3
Swims into bubblenest.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

(who is Tiny, Giant the giant betta needs her lol)
Giant: Hey look I found a lot of space for all the bettas. Push through the weeds and you will see!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *swims to bubble nest* Hey little ones!* swims around aurora happily and then helps a fry that fell back into the nest*

Roger:* Fixes nest and flares at aurora then notices fry and stops* *looks at his fry* Hello welcome to the world! Im naming you Leilani! *swims to jazz and shows off his fins happily twirling around in bliss*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "thanks Giant " *stares at bubble nest and sighs* "you guys are soo cute!"... "Leilani, what a beautiful name!" *twirls next to Roger*


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Sunlight: "Aww... Aren't you guys adorable!" *Helps pick up a fallen fry*.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *Swims around and swims into dark dark cave after helping look after fry* AAAAAAH! SOMEBODY HELP MEEEEE!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *flips around* "who what where why when!!!! What happening!!!"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *faints inside cave and screaming stops*

OOC: she is not dead just fainted from being scared and hurt a little dont worry!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- *Rushes into cave and comes out, nudging Rose out in front of him.*
You okay??


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: * wakes up and says weakly* i think so.... *is barely concious from being injured so badly*


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- Ahh! Is anyone a doctor? Err.... knows how to care for a sick betta??


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "ROSE!!! What happend??!!" *swims there beside her waiting for an answer*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *Laelani swims over beside Rose and nudges her* "stop it Lae Rose is hurt!"


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: What, she go scared to death? By Morpheus? *Blows bubbles*

Juliet: You would too. But I don't think it's Morpheus... He is over there.

Alex: *Hears evil laughter coming from cave* Your... erm right... *tends his GIANT bubblenest nervously...

Juliet: We should help Rose.

Alex: You right.

OOC: Sorry guys I haven't been active often. I have had lots of homework. -.-


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Lae go back to the bubble nest with Roger please!" 

Lae: *Swims back*

Jazz: *nervously* "Umm... whos Morpheus?... "


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Morpheus has a grudge against me. But whatever got Rose WASN'T Morpheus. He is over there building a nest.

Juliet: *Dances in a mating like fashion*

Alex: *Stares* Erm, how about we don't go into that cave. *Blushes*

OOC: LOL Alex has a secret crush on Juliet.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- *looks over Rose*. She's cut- can someone go get me some moss or something to cover it up with?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Here, it's the base of my nest, but I don't need it anymore. It's moss!

Juliet: You big softie. *Smirks*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Thanks for helping me with my tail when that happend to me... :l :s


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *Wakes up feeling a little better* before he...attacked me...he said that i wasn't... her. i dont know what he meant by...her. Thank you for helping me everyone!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: swims to push bubbles back to gether to hold the eggs better.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Leilani: What happened to that wady mommy?

Marco: Yeah what happened?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "well im not exactly sure..." "Why dont you ask her nicly what happend! Here i'll come with you." *swims towards Rose*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: Well *tries to say this in a way that wont scare the kids* um, i swam into the cave and i could barely see the figure of a betta courting me. I was flattered of course but just as i was about to tell him i was taken he screamed "your not her!!!" then after he attacked me just before i fainted i could barely here him whisper n" i wonder when i will meet her...i wonder who she is..."


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: Hey kids! Jazzy, so she is okay? *turns to rose* I heard about what happened and im so sorry! I have never heard of this guy before... what did he look like?

Rose: Black DARK black with red streaks all over him but i could barely see so i cant be sure...i dont know what tail he had...

Roger: Hmm....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- *puts moss over scratches*
Huh.... that's..... wierd....


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

BETTA RP: 

Name: Rukia
Gender: Female!
Looks: Dark purple with aqua blue on her ventrals and and streaks of red on her tail and dorsal.
Crush:...
Mate:...
Fry:...
Other: Very sweet girl
History: Cup fell off a boat that was bringing her to a pet store along with other bettas. She then swam out of the cup because the lid came off and found her way to the other bettas.

OOC: Anyone that wants to be that male in the cave is more than welcome too! This drama is getting GOOOOOD!

Rukia: Hi!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: wow, thats pretty crazy kids?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: he must be new or something honestly what i told you guys is all i can remember. All i can say is that NOBODY should go inside that cave!

Roger: I agree. Hey! Look at that new girl! *Swims to rukia* Welcome to the Thailand River im roger and this is my mate Jazz and two of my fry Marco and Leilani.
Rose: *swims to rukia too* hi im rose! Thats my mate aurora over there as well as our fry!

Rukia: Nice to meet you guys! On my swim here i kept hearing that rose got hurt by some crazy betta in a cave! sorry by the way rose!
Rose: Its ok!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Hi Rukia!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: Hi jazz! Your kids are soo cute!

Leilani and Marco: thank you!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Cool name!  Oh and watch out for nets and hands!"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: *Sees bloodworms* BLOODWORMS EVERYBODY OVER HERE!!
*roger,rose,fry,and rukia all start to eat*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Jazz follows them over...


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: -hides in a plant-


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Hey Spekktrum wanna join us? munch munch munch


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix- Nom nom nom... where'd all these come from, anyway?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: HOLY BLOODWORM THIS IS BIG!!! *Jazz Chomps down on the bloodworm!!* MMMmmmmm You are juicy!!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Bloodworm: MRAAAAGHHHHH

Jazz: AAAHHHHHHH

Bloodworm: *wraps itself around jazz*

Jazz: HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC- that made me lol. XD

Felix- Gaah! *Untangles bloodworms from Jazz and bites off a piece* You okay?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Yeah.... *shivers* so tasty yet vicious!! (lol) *Takes a big bite out of its head*

Bloodworm: MLLLAAAARFFFFSHHHHHHAERRF *bloodworm flops around like a fish out of water*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ILL JOIN!!!
Name: Swimothy Jr.
Gender: male
Age: 2 months 
crush: nadie (no one in spanish jaja)
Mate: nobody
Fry: none
Looks: mostly dark blue with some red, plakat
Other: pretty gentle and dosent fight too often
History: born and raised by a breeder who threw out the fish he didnt think could fight into rice patties.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: *watches the new commer happily*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: that cave can't be that bad... *starts to swim into cave*

OOC: Someone has just gotta be that boy in the cave!  anyone? This is just so fun!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: hey im a boy *swims up* =D


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(i got to go byeeeeeee lol)


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

(bye)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Swimothy: Hi!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(back) (i can be cave dude)

???: *in a deep scary voice* Rukia is it?? heh heh heh....


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: um, *says nervously* hi... sorry if i disturbed you um i will just be going now! *starts to swims out*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

???: *As quick as light ??? zooms up and bites dont on her tail and drags her in deep into the cave!!* Muahhahahahaaa!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC:This is getting goood!


Rukia: AAAH! Let go please! If i got you mad im sorry!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

???: *big flash* *??? locked Rukia in a glass jar the size of a small humans fist* "good bye ........."


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia:Hey! Thats it no more ms nice fins! *gets out of jar after a lot of pecking and squirming* *nips ??? tail* how does that feel? You hurt rose and thats not so nice of you! I came in here to see if i could talk some sense into you but i can see this just wont go well. Whatever! *starts to swim out calmly breathing heavily from getting out of the jar*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

???: *you can here ??? sobbing in the back of the cave...*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *swims towards ???* im sorry i made you cry but you tried to hurt me and you tried to hurt rose... and succeded. why do you do this? Its ok you can tell me!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(the and succeded part made me lol)
???: Because thats the only joy in my life... (in an eeeevil voice) i crave it!!....


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia:*Looks a little spooked for a second then calms down* i know something that will bring you even more joy than hurting! Making friends! Theres a bunch of bloodworms outside the cave. You must be hungry, and the bettas out there are very sweet and if you apologize im sure they will forgive you. *Has warm and kind look on face*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

???: *in a really girly-ish singing voice* REEEeeeeeEEEEAAAAAAaaaaAAAAaaallllLLLLLlllYYYYyyy 

...My name Helga... even though im a guy ... *grumbles in a very angry tone*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: Its ok! Thats what nicknames are for! What would you like me and others to call you?

(OOC: That reeeeaaaallllyy part made me rofl!! XD!!!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Helga: How about.... *Looking very concentrated (not like the juice)* Cave Dude!! *big fishy smile on his big fat fishy face*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(OOC: not like the juice ROFL!)

Rukia: sounds good to me,cave dude! So are you ready to come out of the cave?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(i thought i was already out og the cave ROFL!!)

Cave Dude: Ummmm what if they l....l....LAUGH AT MEEE!!! *BURSTS INTO TEARS*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: They wont laugh at you! And if you think they will because of your name you dont have to tell them your name you could even change it if you really want to but they wont laugh at you whether your name is helga or not!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Cave Dude:  even spelled backwards its not cool :'( AGLEH... wellllll maybe a little!! Te...he....heeeeeeeeee


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: hmm, than how about we make your name.....agledio! It sounds very original and very nice if you ask me!

(OOC: I made the name up is pronounced AH-GLAY-DAY-DEE-OH if you want to use it )


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Helga: YEEEEEEEEEEES!!! *Swimming up and down* I LOVE IT x 10


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: Ok than your nameis officialy Algedio! Now how about some nice bloodworms! And of course you need to give rose an apology!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(OOC: Im really tired! See ya tomorow! Good night!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Agledio: What is Bluh..werns?? ? :s Theyre all gonna laugh at me thayre all gonna laugh at me theyre all gonna laugh at me ( haha have you ever watched Carie by Stephan King?)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(see ya tomorrow too goodmornight!)


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

tiny: ill take some bloodworms eats some then looks for giant hey giant where are you


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *looks at Marco and Lae*......*then sees ???* "kids get back to Roger and the bubble nest please!" *Jazz is concerned*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: *noms a bloodworm and watches*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: Its HIM! *Quickly hides by aurora and the fry*

Roger: Kids stay behind me, dont worry jazz i wont let him go anywhere near us. *flares threateningly towards ???*

Rukia: *swims out of cave with algedio* Its okay everyone, he is very sorry he hurt rose and scared so many of us. I was wondering if he could eat some bloodworms too. He has never had any before.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: COme on my little fry! 
Lana: Follow me!
*Goes into cave*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Algedio: Bluh werns???


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: umm... h-h-hi... *very nervouse and backs up behind Roger*


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

*tiny swims up to algedio* tiny: hello who are you?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Algedio: umm im Algedio and im sorry


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lana: Wow! Our fry have grown up so quickly! Time to let them go!
*All of the fry swim off except for one*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

OMG while I was at a sleepover 10 more pages AHHH!lol
Aurora: *tends his bubblenest and the kids* Hi Roger. *stares at his and Rose's kids* Rose, lets start naming! *sees one that looks kinda like him* I will name you... *Thinking Thinking* Sky!
Giant: *swims around*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lana: Hey Little Guy! I guess you don't want to leave your mom? Peak! what should we name him?

Peak: How about Kirk?

Lana; Kirk...Perfect! Eveybody! Meet Kirk!

Bloo: So pretty! Love the green!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *swims to Kirk* Hello Kirk! *one of aurora's kids came to kirk* Hi Kirk. I am Tulip! (the baby is a girl)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Tulip! Wanna play in the weeds?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *swims to Aurora* Aww! They are so adorable!! <3  

Marco and Lae: *swims up to Tulip and Kirk* 

Marco: Hi! I'm Marco!

Lei: Hi, i'm Leilani but you can call me lei! for short!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Tulip: Sure! *swims in the weeds and pops out of the other side* (they are big WEEDS) Wow..... *sees that the river is longer then they expected*
Attention Attention! 
I am listing the bettas. So far I have:
Aurora ~ Rose
Roger ~ Jazz
Giant ~ Tiny
Peak ~ Lana
Kirk ~ Tulip
Sonic
Spekktrum
Shimmeringstone
Felix
Bubble
Tell me some others!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Let's go explore!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Tulip: *Swims along the soft current* Wee! *bump!*
???: Who are you youngun?
Tulip: I am Tulip!
???: I am Pearl. 
Tulip: Cool! 
Buttercup: Wait for me sis!
Tulip: Hi Buttercup!
TigerLily: Wait up too, guys!
Buttercup: No boys aloud. 
Tigerlily: Hey....
Tulip: Fine.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Peak: Kirk! Time for dinner!
Kirk: Gotta Go!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Tiny: giant wanna have Fry *does a shy smile*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Giant: *nods* .... Come over here... *goes under the nest* and... *embraces her, not super hard or to light* Okay I will get the eggs *starts putting the eggs in the nest* We will have beautiful babies.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Wow! So many kids!

Juliet: They're so cute!

Alex: Yep. *Swims into the weeds and starts playing with Tulip and Kirk* Hi I'm Alex! Wanna go chase minnows?!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Tulip: I will! *chases a minnow into a cave, or was it?* ...*swims out* I believe this is a big fish. *fish closes it mouth and chases the kids*
Buttercup: Sis SWIM!!!
Tiger Lily: AHHH!
Pearl: go go go!


----------



## kayos (Jul 22, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Okay The official Betta Roleplay. Here you get to act like Bettas in the Thailand river! There is rules cause I hate having people doing whatever they want. Here are the rules:
> * DO not cuss
> * Do not copy this and call it your own
> * Do not kill other people's "e"-bettas. It is rude.
> ...


Name: (for the *betta*!)lucy
Gender:Female
Age:4mo. 
Crush: NOT
Mate: NONE
Fry: maybe one day
Looks: golden blonde
Other:
History


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *Sees bloodworms* OMG BLOODWORMS!!!! *Stuffs face like mad*
Roger: Did someone say bloodworms?! *starts to eat then a bloodworms jumps on face and won t get off* AAAAAH! GET IT OFF GET IT OFF GET...IT...OOOOOOFFF!
Rose: LOL! *Eats bloodworms* yum!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Haha!! Not again?!! <3 *swims over, brushes the bloodworm off Rogers face and it eats it* XD


----------



## kayos (Jul 22, 2010)

lucy: OMG...what is that? it's a sea monster, no, it is just a big foot...I should have known It was not food...now my mouth tast like funky foot...yuck


----------



## kayos (Jul 22, 2010)

name: Lucy
Gender: female
age: 4mo
fry: maybe one day but only with the boy of my dreams
crush: NOT
mate: coffeemate
color: golden blonde
history:


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Samael : Oh hello guys, nice to meet you all  -swishes around- WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## kayos (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy: yawns...swims to bottom..."I need my beauty rest, night all"


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

(accepted) 
Aurora: *tends his nest* 
Giant: *swims around* 
Pearl and Tulip: *Tulip follows pearl home*


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

*tiny swims on to a leaf and rests*


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

spekktrum: -makes a lil bubble nest-


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: *Is tending nest* *Mumbling* Now if we put a bubble here and some moss here, it will be more reinforced *mumble mumble mumble*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *...* I am bored


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

OOC: W0W I havent looked here for a long time >_<....


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

tiny: i am gonna explore in caves and such bye bye *swims off to a weird cave* OOC This is fun


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

It is okay! 
Aurora: *tends bubblenest*
OCC: Yay! I am glad people love it.  Almosy 40 pages...


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Bubble: *is lost* Hellooo?? HELLOOOOOOO!?!?!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: *swims to aurora and the nest* are the babies ok?

RukiaICT means In Characters Thoughts feel free to use this!) ICT: I wonder what agledio is doing.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Algedio: *Swims up to Rukia* "Umm... Hi  shy flirty smile on his face *poofs out fins and acts tough*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *Smiles and spreads fins trying to flirt back a little* hi! ICT: Wow i never noticed how cute he his!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: *nods* Start naming!
Tulip: Hello!
TigerLily: Yo!
Buttercup: Here!
Marigold: Mom!
Java: Coffee!
Coffee: What?
Fern: Pie!
Dandelion: No one is named pie....
Poppy: Sugar!
Sugar: I need a bloodworm...
Guru: What cha to ya?
Seed: Pumpkin!
Pumpkin:Seed!
(they got to many kids!)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rose: they do seem to be big enough to go out on their own! I'm gonna miss them all so much!

Roger: Hey jazzy, that new guy isn't half bad i guess, he hasn't tried to hurt any of us since he apologized.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd like to create a new betta...

Name: Faye
Gender: Female
Age: 3 months
Crush: N/A
Mate: N/A
Fry: N/A
Looks: Light green doubletail butterfly. Body marbled w/ flesh colored scales. 
Other: ...
History: Just woke up to find herself in Thailand.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Yeah, hes actually pretty cool! Want to see if he wants to hang hang out?

Algedio ICT: Wow... She's purrrrdy!!


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

i will join

Name: Bubblez
Gender: male
Age: 2year
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: all over artist4life pics
Other: friendly
History: rescued from petco


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

Bubblez :*swims around looking for friends* hello, is anyone here


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Hi there!! What's your name?


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

OOC: Lol my characters name is Bubble.. =P


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

OOC: yeah i know! lol. I'm just asking as my fish, Jazz lol

Jazz: *swims over to Roger* This is roger!!  *shows her our fry* and this is our fry!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: Nice to meet you!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Faye- Hey everyone! *flares fins*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: Hi There!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *swims around*hi!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Faye- Everyone here is so friendly. And the males have such nice bubblenests. Does anyone know where all the bloodworms are? Or do they just pass by sometimes?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: "Here!!" *Leads Faye behind a bushy plant and pushes some dirt out of the way and there was a giant mound of bloodworms*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: Wow! What a lovely day!

Lana: I know!! It is so warm. 

Peak; *Stuffs mouth with Bludwurms.*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: BLOODWORMS?!??!?!* Darts for the bloodworms and eats some* oh sorry you can have some!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Faye- Thank you, Jazz! I'm so hungry. *eats bloodworms*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: Kid count off!
Tulip: Here!
Buttercup: here!
Tigerlily: Not here!
All of the rest: HERE!
Aurora: Time for all of you to leave *holds back a tear* Go on!
Tulip stays, as well as Buttercup, while the others swim off....


----------



## kayos (Jul 22, 2010)

Starstruck: bubble nest, bubble nest...just one more...there, if I build it she will come...my wonderfull miss. right!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Faye- Agh... I'm so tired. I think I'm going to go to bed now. Night, everyone!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Tiny: Giant Giant come quick the eggs there hatching


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Giant: *comes* WOW! They are born!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: They are cute! Gratz! Uh oh! *Sees a fry falling and pushes it back to the nest.*

Juliet: Daww. Their soo cute!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

GIANT: PIE!!! lol I am bored. Nighty night!
Aurora: Laugh out loud! HA HA AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok I'll be in

Name: Tex
Gender: Male
Age:3 Months old 
Crush: none, im still a small baby *lol*
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: Exactely like the fish in my avatar cause that is him *lol* I'll post more pics later
History: Shipped from Thailand, was rescued from loud crowds of people, flashing lights and cold water at a fair, im still alot skiddish tho


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Plops in water, and shakes himself to get rid off the shock* "YaY!! I'm home! *Swims around to check out the new scenery, and the screams out* "Ma!!"


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bloo: Who's Ma??


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

"my mommy, I'm lost, I was taken..but now I'm back. Where is she..."

*Screams out again,... nothing, then starts to cry*


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

bubblez:my name is bubblez whats ur name


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

"My name is Tex, I'm new in here, I'm scared and alone. ..I think my Ma is gone *turns around to face Bubblez* "will u be my friend?"


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *swims over to Tex* "hey are you ok? We can help find you ma!" *looks at everyone* "Can't we?"


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Turns to face Jazz, sniffing back his tears* "I'm ok thankx for asking." *Then flashes a fishie smile*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: when did you last see your Ma? What part of Thailands water was she in?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

"Umm" *Tilts to the side thinking *lol* "Umm three month's ago, She was with all my brother's and sister's on the north side of the water's"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *Swims up to agledio* Hi!

Rose: Hi little ones *gives each baby and Aurora a bloodworm and the stuffs face in secret stash*

Roger: *fixes bubblenest*



OOC: It is spelled Agledio not algedio. (at least it was originally if you want to keep it as algedio then ok!)


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Algedio: Ummm Heheh Hi Rukia! You look nice today  *blushes with huge smile on his face*

Jazz: *swims quickly to Roger* "Hey did you here about Tex and his ma?"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *Blushes* thank you...you look very nice too!

Roger: Actually i haven't! What is it about him?


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(Oops sorry! )

Agledio: "Hehe thanks" *shows off his fins in happiness*

Jazz: "Well i think he lost his mom here or something and he wants to find her."


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

bubblez: i will be your friend Tex, i love making new friends!!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: well i will help him find her! *swims over to Tex* i can help you find your mom!

Rukia: *has breeding stripes* *dances around happily swimming in circles and then darting into some weeds. sees giant hand * AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

"Thank you guys but I think its useless..." *Sigh* "It's been too long" *looks sad*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Agledio: What?  *turns and catches a glimps of the big hand and attacks it "GET AWAY FROM US!!!" *bites down on finger and swims into the weeds* "Rukia??!!"

Jazz: *looks at the big hand paralized in fear* "h-h-h-hand"


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tex bolts in the weeds where Rukia is, quivering in fear* "Maybe my mom was taken by that hand."


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazz: *still paralized quivering with fear all over* H-h-h-heelp!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Faye- Don't worry.... just avoid the hand and everything will be good! *Swims cautiously over to a bloodworm near the hand, eats it, and darts back into the weeds.*


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Roger: O_O

Rose: *Is scared out of her wits* 

Rukia: thank you agledio you saved my life! *twirls around happily*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Agledio: *smiles really big* "Ooh hehe it was nothing! I cant let my lady get hurt by a hand!!" 

Jazz: *still there backing away very slowely remembering the jar and the net and the pain.* *jazz shuts her eyes and gasps from the pain*


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tex puffs out his fins and swim's out of the weeds, right into this big red betta, looks up qawping*


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Name: Jet
Gender: Male
Age: 1 month old
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: Big and red, Jet is an king betta
History: Arrived in the water's by the hand, and was looking for Tex ever since.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *whispers to self* heheheheheheh he called me his lady!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Agledio: *quickly swims up to the top and makes a quicks small bubble nest and hints to Rukia* Hehehe


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Name: Apple
Gender: Male
Age: 3 weeks
Crush: None
Mate: None
Fry: None
Looks: All red delta. Really little.
History: Sold from a betta-breeding neighbor who lives a few houses down.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

All accepted


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: * Swims up to Tex* Hey, I'm Alex!

Alex: *Sees Jet* Umm, hello si..iirr, please dont eat me. *Quivers in fear*

Juliet: Stop being such a coward Alex. Hey big fellow, what's your name?

Alex: *Blows bubbles* Ahh, my nest is perfect! Oh wait, I need more bubbles over here!

Morpheus: Oh, hey... Your name is Tex? I am MORPHEUS! FEAR ME! Nah, I'm kidding.


OOC: Alex is such an artist.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia: *Has vivid breeding stripes*


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Stops gawping at the big red betta in front of him and turns to face Alex* "Hi Alex, I'm Tex!"

*Jet swims along side Tex* "Hi I'm Jet, Tex's adoptive big brother, I take care of him..and he loves getting into trouble *smile's down at Tex and give's him a fishie "nuggie" *lol* "Just look at what I had to go through to find him again"


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Ah, I see you are a guardian.

Juliet: Wow! You must have gone through lots!

Alex: *Sees Rukias stripes* What's she so happy about?

Juliet: Maybe she likes your "art".

Alex: Well that's nice.

OOC: Alex has a big bubble nest, but he calls it art. "It's a work of art, not a breeding ground."


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Tiny:HAND EEK babies hide in the bubblenest *babies hide in nest and tiny swims in some weeds*


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay this is late but I'm joining 

Name: Adagio (His name in real life is Mister Fishy but that doesn't really work for this cause it sounds dumb for a wild fish )
Gender: Male
Age: 6 months
Crush:....
Mate:....
Fry:....
Looks: He's my avatar  But anyways- red VT male with iridescent blue strips on his sides (Literally- He's really pretty but you can't see them in the picture)
Other: Sweet and shy fish, rarely comes out of his shell around other fish- literally. He lives in a shell.
History: Came from a wedding reception and was accidentally dropped off a boat on his way to a breeder in Thailand.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Adagio: *Hears fish outside his shell house and retreats further in*


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Jet* "Ya I never met his "Ma" but he came in the tank beside me and, at first he just stared at me with those sad half closed eyes... *Hugs Tex close, then smile at Alex* "He's just so cute, I had to take care of him"

*Swims around dragging a sqirming Tex with him, Tex didn't feel comfortable with all this attention* "Ya he's this little trouble maker, he stole a big batch of blood worms from me once among other stuff"

Juliet: Wow! You must have gone through lots!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: Hey look! I found a shell! *Looks inside* Heellllooooooo?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tex wiggles out of Jet's hold and starts to swim towards Alex and the shell. When Jet grabs his tail and pull's him back, Tex pouts "Not fair!"

*Jet swim's past Tex and Join's Alex, inspecting the shell.*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Agledio: *swims up next to Rukia and nudges and embraces a little*


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Adagio: *hears voices even closer and tries to retreat further but discovers that he can't*

*Sees a bloodworm wriggling in near the entrance and swims for it before remembering the other fish*


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Apple: *Eats bloodworm and hides in some weeds.*


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Adagio: *To himself* Where'd the bloodworm go?

*Swims curiously towards the entrance*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

(are we even going to do this anymore or is this done now?)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

This is still going! Why would it end? I will end it when it is 1000 pages


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

You say dont "Bump" anyone....What does that mean?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

bloodworm: AAAAAH big fishy!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

OOC: Frogopoi said I can bump this, this thread doesn't deserve to fall into oblivion.

Alex: *Eats a bloodworm* So jucy!


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Adagio: *Thinks to self* OH MY GOD THERE'S A FISH OUT THERE I HAVE TO HIDEEE!

(This thread does not deserve to fall into oblivion, I agree, and it's been too long since someone posted)


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

OOC: Thanks for bumping this, wildmagic, I was about to make a second Betta RP!

Alex: Hey, Mopheus!

Morpheus: *Annoyed* What is it, pelletmuncher?!

Alex: Have you seen Juliet?

Morpheus: No, but she told me she was going to the rocky side of the pond to look at the rice paddy workers.

Alex: Oh No, what if she was caught? You were awake, did you see her at the gravel?

Morpheus: No, I fell asleep! Get lost, I am trying to attract mates! *Shakes fins*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am going to start a new one, but you keep your fish, is that good? I know! They had to move because a local resident released some exotic fish in their river, causing the bettas to be short of food. Now they will move to a rice farm for awhile, so there will be more action.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh okay I was about to join but I'll wait for the new thread...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wait before you guys go to the rice paddie I want to come in! So...

Name: Neon
Gender: Male
Age: 4 months
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: check my photo album
Other: Loves ants more than blood worms
History: Lived at the pet store in a cup for awhile before owner took to thailand and the cup fell into the river and broke open


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in
Name: Brutal Fire
Gender: male
Age: ?
crush: All the gals next to me
Mate: none
Fry:none yet'
What I look like: Green and red superdelta almost halfmoon

I'm in the thailand river zipping through rice paddies and other debris and resting on fallen banana leaves.And having a lot of fun.:-D I can flirt with all the girls I see!:brow:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

except the mean ones I don't want to ruin my gorgeos fins


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Can I start?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: *Destroys bubble nest* I'm so hungry! Those darn fish that came here has ate all the bloodworms! We have to move to the rice paddies!

Morpheus: *Thinking* _I hope there are more females at the rice paddies..._


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

(Oh why not... I'll put myself in Drax's shoes)

Name: Drax
Gender: Male
Age: 1yr
Crush: none
Mate: none
Fry: none
Looks: Lavender VT
Other: His right eye is partially blind.
History: Hatched in a store, lived in a dorm, lived in a 10gal tank then after an accident somehow ended up in a Thailand Rice field. 

Drax: (Looking around) "This isn't my tank anymore is it?"


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

New RP!

Name: Mitsuri
Gender: Female
Age:???
Crush:None
Mate:None
Fry:None
Looks: White Vt with a little hint of gray on the dorsal (hard to notice though) and one red pupil and one black pupil. (not kidding she seriously looks like that! cool right?)
Other: none
History: was being shipped to america when the lid of her cup fell off and she managed to jump out into the river.

Mitsuri: Wha- what is this place? It's so big...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: It might be big, but some other fish ate our food. *sighs*

Alex: Oh sorry, my name is Alex, and your name is?

Morpheus: The name's Morpheus, pack up whatever you can carry in your mouth, were moving to the rice paddies. And visit my nest once and a while, a female like you deserves breeding with me! *winks*

Alex: *eyeroll*
(When is Frogopoi going to move the RP?)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll just start then....

Neon: Where am I? Is this the aquarium? *Spins looking around* Where are the clear barriers?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex: You heard Morpheus! We are swimming to the rice paddies when the first streaks of dawn show!

Alex: All you new guys, line up by that shell!

(Alex is very serious at times.)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol

Neon: Huh what? Other Bettas? *Flares uncertainly, than swims to the shell*


----------

